# Bump an old Story Hour



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

With all the great story hours being written these days, it's sometimes easy to forget the classics.  With that in mind, I thougt I'd try something in an effort to pay tribute to the ancient story hours.

So, let's play a little game.  Here are the rules:

*1:* Bump a story hour and then post in this thread with a link and an explanation why you bumped it.

*2:* The story hour must not be on the first or second page before you bump it!

*3:* It can neither be your story hour, nor one that you played in!

With those out of the way, here's mine:

Tokiwong's Rokugan: Chronicles of the War of Sorrows

My reasoning: It was enjoyable and exotic, well-written and evocative.  There are some great stories out there and this is one of them.


----------



## ForceUser (Jun 25, 2003)

(contac t)'s Temple of Elemental Evil 2 holds the title for me. Funniest D&D-related sh-t I ever read, highly deserving of a bump, if only for the looks I got on the train while reading it and giggling maniacally.


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

If anyone can't search, ask me, and I'll bump it.  Unless it's locked.

If everyone bumps their chosen story hours, there shouldn't be any duplicates.

You are, of course, perfectly welcome to post links to and bump multiple story hours.


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

Since ForceUser didn't provide it, here's a link to (Contact)'s story.


----------



## (contact) (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey, thanks ForceUser!

Rune, could you search for "They're almost gods but they still get rocked!!!!!!!!!1111"?

Does anyone else remember that one?  That's the one I want to bump.


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

(Contact), do you know the author?  My search isn't pulling anything up.  It's name might have changed.  Or it might have been on the old, old boards.


----------



## (contact) (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, I think it was on the old, old boards.  

I guess since no one will read it, I might as well give the ending away-- they never do get rocked.


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

So, have you got another one, (Contact)?  It doesn't have to be a favorite--just one that you'd like to see remembered.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

*The Journals....*

Just a fun storyhour for me... right here.


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

Good to see you, Tokiwong, but didn't you play in that game?

Rule 3 says to bump a story hour that isn't yours and that you didn't play in.

Sheesh.  Shameless self-promoter!


----------



## Welverin (Jun 25, 2003)

I bumped the Jester's OLD story hour. It's a fun read that's also pretty amsing.

Next Defenders of Daybreak, The Early Years, more defenders goodness. What more do you need to know?

Then there's jonrog1's Pulp Spycraft

Last one (for now at least) Wulf's, which I can't bump because it's closed.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 25, 2003)

I bumped Doom from Below.

Edit: the reasons _why_ I bumped it:
- I really liked the "resurrected slaves of the illithid" intro
- cool, apocalyptic setting


----------



## Sialia (Jun 25, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *I bumped
> 
> Next Defenders of Daybreak, The Early Years, more defenders goodness. What more do you need to know?*




Oh all right. Ask and ye gets what ye deserves. I'll have you know I was supposed to be writing a paper tonight that's due Saturday. If I don't pass this class  . . . . we'll all know whose fault it is.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 25, 2003)

Sialia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh all right. Ask and ye gets what ye deserves. I'll have you know I was supposed to be writing a paper tonight that's due Saturday. If I don't pass this class  . . . . we'll all know whose fault it is. *




But, but I was just meant what more needs to be said about why I bumped it. I've been avoiding pestering for an update since I know you're busy.

Of course I'll take an update anyway I can get it.

Welverin

p.s. good luck on the paper and thanks for the update, hope you at least enjoyed the diversion.


----------



## Enkhidu (Jun 25, 2003)

Stop what you're doing, and go read this story hour!


Feng Shui: Six in the Chamber  

Here's a snippet to prove my point:



> Carrying a bewildered Willy beneath his arms, the enormous Australian leaps out into the hallway. Hell is breaking loose in the east wing of St. John’s hospital. All at once, several dozen things begin happening. Carl just happens to be in the mood for a good brawl, and tips over his mop bucket, making things very slick for the mooks in front of him. Chef Tso picks up the serving tray and launches its contents (flaming hot dogs) down the hallway to the mooks.
> 
> CHEF TSO
> LUNCHTIME!!!
> ...


----------



## Corwyn (Jun 25, 2003)

I want to bump Posy's Diary!!

Because we all love Posy!!!!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 25, 2003)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *Chen jumps out after him. Sancho is still falling, shooting upwards with both guns. Chef Tso begins pressing the nurse call button with his thumb as he and Sancho free-fall to the ground below in slow motion.
> 
> *




So THATS where they got the idea from in Matrix Reloaded...


----------



## Lela (Jun 25, 2003)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So THATS where they got the idea from in Matrix Reloaded...  *




Too bad they left out the Nurse Call Button.  That really made the sceen come alive.


----------



## mypetrock (Jun 25, 2003)

*Nominate the Return to the Tomb of Horrors*

I can't find the Return to the Tomb of Horrors. I picked this one because it was one of the best at describing ultra high level combat and blending the story in. I'm not quite sure why he stopped posting, but I'm still waiting for them to go toe to toe-bone with Acerak.

mypetrock


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

Who's story was it?  I'll try a search.


----------



## pogre (Jun 25, 2003)

*Caliber's Dragon Star Story Hour*

This story hour is pure craziness - I always enjoy reading it. I know he has a post or two left in him right Caliber?

Caliber's Story Hour (Dragon Star...well sort of)


----------



## mypetrock (Jun 26, 2003)

*Return to tomb of horrors*

I think Return to Tomb of Horrors was authored by James McMurray. The last post was probably some time around the new year.

mypetrock


----------



## Rune (Jun 26, 2003)

mypetrock:

Here's James McMurray's Return to the Tomb of Horrors story hour.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jun 27, 2003)

I have bumped Rune's own Oriental Adventure in The Dream, which is the most atmospheric story hour I have ever read. So atmospheric you could use it to terraform Mars. Now go read it.


----------



## (contact) (Jun 27, 2003)

Agreed.  

Coolest.  Campaign.  World.  Evar.

I'm reading it again right now.


----------



## Rune (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks!  I've got an idea how I might be able to get it going again, but I'm not overly hopeful.

We'll see.

(Too bad if I don't.  I had *BIG* plans for that campaign.)


----------



## Lela (Jun 27, 2003)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (Too bad if I don't.  I had BIG plans for that campaign.) *




I hope you do.  I'm just starting to get into it.


----------



## Rune (Jun 28, 2003)

Here 's another one.

It's really short, but highly entertaining, so I give you another ancient classic:

Talath's The Empty Man.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 29, 2003)

Doc Midnight's Wrath of the Rebellion. pt. 1, pt. 2, and a compiled zip can be found at the Story Hour page

Reason requested below: Yes, yes I do, must have forgot with all the link hunting. 1) It's full of Star Wars goodness. 2) Jedi, multiple Jedi. 3) A twist ending only one person saw coming, and it wasn't Doc Midnight!

How's that for a reason(s)?


----------



## Rune (Jun 29, 2003)

Have you got a reason for us, Welverin?

C'mon, sell it!


----------



## GreyShadow (Jun 29, 2003)

One that I miss is (Thanks to Wulf's book) Heroes of High Favor: A Dwarven Saga 

A couple of reasons mainly.  Dwarves and The TREE OF POWER!

Think you can track down the author to find out what happened?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 29, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *Last one (for now at least) Wulf's, which I can't bump because it's closed. *




All part of Piratecat's sinister plan to maintain the lead on post count and thread views. 

He claims it is because I never pruned the comments. Oh yeah? Oh yeah? Give me mod powers and watch me prune!

In the meantime, I have resorted to posting the link in my own thread...


Wulf


----------



## Rune (Jun 29, 2003)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> *One that I miss is (Thanks to Wulf's book) Heroes of High Favor: A Dwarven Saga
> 
> A couple of reasons mainly.  Dwarves and The TREE OF POWER!
> 
> Think you can track down the author to find out what happened?  *




Sigh.

Same thing that happened to all of my other campaigns, unfortunately.  Sizzle.

Why is it that the good players are always consistently unreliable?

Maybe because they have enough social skills to get girlfriends and stop coming? (Never had that particular problem with women gamers.)  Or maybe it's all the schoolwork.  Or the moving away.  It's always something.

So, I notice you didn't bump it.  Are you going to make me do that, too 

'Cause I'm a pimpin' motha--(you watch you're mouth!) and I'll do it!  Don't think I won't!


----------



## GreyShadow (Jun 29, 2003)

Rune said:
			
		

> *So, I notice you didn't bump it.  Are you going to make me do that, too
> 
> 'Cause I'm a pimpin' motha--(you watch you're mouth!) and I'll do it!  Don't think I won't! *




I bumped it last time.   Besides I figured I'd find out if you want it bumped or not. 

To bump or not to bump?  That is the question!


----------



## Welverin (Jun 30, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *All part of Piratecat's sinister plan to maintain the lead on post count and thread views.*




Evil cat. Of course you don't become a pirate by if you're nice and cuddly, so it's no surprise really.



> *He claims it is because I never pruned the comments. Oh yeah? Oh yeah? Give me mod powers and watch me prune!*




Well they are pretty interesting in their own right and it would be a shame to lose them.

Then again maybe he did it in retaliation for you not posting BoBS.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 30, 2003)

Success! I bumped the greatest movie never filmed (#2), and it lead to an update! Go me!


----------



## Rune (Jun 30, 2003)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I bumped it last time.   Besides I figured I'd find out if you want it bumped or not.
> 
> To bump or not to bump?  That is the question!  *




You didn't think I'd bump it, did you?

Ha, I'll show you...

Er...except, I _can't_ without breaking Rule 3.

D'oh!  Foiled again!


----------



## Welverin (Jun 30, 2003)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You didn't think I'd bump it, did you?
> 
> ...




Fine, I'll bump it. It deserves it too. Don't think I ever comment way back when, so there you go.


----------



## James McMurray (Jul 9, 2003)

Rune said:
			
		

> *mypetrock:
> 
> Here's James McMurray's Return to the Tomb of Horrors story hour. *




The reason I stopped posting was because of the TPK mentioned in the last post. I'm not sure where people have gotten the idea that it ended abruptly. 

After that campaign ended, I tried to continue on with a different group of high level characters, but it wasn't as interesting for everyone, so we moved on to other games and other GMs.

I've just recently started up an Epic level campaign though, and will be posting a story Hour for it once we get past the opening stages. So far I'm just running the group through a slightly modified version of the introductory adveture in the ELH. Once they've gone through that we'll move on to the real meat of the story: the (highly modified) Bloodstone Series and its quest for Deification.


----------

